# Diet and Disease: The Island of Kitava



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok so we are all concern with our health ,we take vitamins ,herbal ,some of us may even visit a witch doctor ,watermelon diet ,banana shakes with powders and God knows what else ,well no ,we have fast food ,super sweet drinks ,manmade fats and chemicals to boot our self steam and blow our hearts to hell ,this articles are fun and educational to read.
The Crazy Reason No One Living On This Island Has Ever Had Acne
https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/crazy-reason-no-one-living-214500543.html
And.
Diet and Disease
http://theskinnywhitebuddha.blogspo...012/01/diet-and-disease-island-of-kitava.html


----------

